# www.RamTank.ca is growing



## Servicepub (25 Dec 2009)

Some of you may be familiar with my http://www.RamTank.ca website. I have now added additional sections for the M37, M38, M38A1, M151, Iltis and Ferret. More sections will follow. If you have photos that you would like to contribute to the project please feel free to e-mail them to me. I am looking for photos that clearly show the CFR number for use in the registries, as well as other photos for the general galleries (not built yet). Finally, I also want photos of restored vehicles. Down the road I will expand to more models. Where possible please describe the circumstances of the photo, i.e., UN mission, RV, EX or Op, etc...

Cheers, 
Clive


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Dec 2009)

Odd, tried the link it went nowhere will try again later.


----------



## ammocat (25 Dec 2009)

Link works fine for me. I believe there was a Ram II recently recovered on a range in Borden last year. I will be back in Borden after the new year and will see what information and photos I can get.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2009)

Your link is not working.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Dec 2009)

Just worked for me.


----------



## Servicepub (26 Dec 2009)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Your link is not working.


Sometimes you need to hit "refresh" - don't know why?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Dec 2009)

Got it to work, GREAT JOB! on the site, I really liked the interior shots. I believe the War museum is restoring one, they might allow you to take photo's or send you some. PM me your e-mail and I will send you some that I took of the one at Beatty st in Vancouver.


----------

